# Rear camber



## hyperion (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi there.

I have a problem with 06 GTO rear camber. It is too much on the negative side. As I understand, there is no way to adjust it easily. I read somewhere, that replacing the springs would help. Is this for sure or are there any other parts I should replace ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

A new set of springs should help. If your car is still under warranty, you can probably get them replaced under that. Springs on these cars do sag easily. I replaced mine with Kings brand stock height springs and like them, Pedders also has them.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

a 2 pt camber kit (inner rear control arm bushes) and standard replacement outers will help

on the gto they have toe links standard (earlier commodores did not) and as such you should be able to get the rear wheels almost straight, even when near the bump stops


----------



## hyperion (Sep 17, 2009)

OK thanks guys, I'll try to find something.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovells makes a nice spring too and they are comparable to the red team in ride at a better price. Kings are great if you want a kidney shaking stiff ride for road racing the car. the first thing you need to do is determine at what height you are at now to see if springs will help you. with 17" wheels and measuring from the bottom of the rim to the fender it should be about 605mm (a titch more than 23 3/4"). with 18" wheels i believe you add about 13mm to that. even knowing that tho sagging isn't everything. i have 20mm drop springs and still have very good camber. i believe that it is because i have good shocks (the stock ones are crap) and i have replaced both my inner and outer rear control arm bushings with Super Pro fixed bushings. those bushings are over looked but IMHO they are very important to hold the rear cradle in proper position. the adjustable control arm bushings are usually only used when you have a drop of an inch or more and aren't need for normal to slightly dropped unless you race and want more negative camber.


----------

